# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Ưu Đãi Đặc Biệt - Voucher Khách sạn Resort Phú Quốc Dịp Lễ 2-9 Giá Tốt Nhất

## TrinhHong

*Ưu Đãi Đặc Biệt - Voucher Khách sạn Resort Phú Quốc Dịp Lễ 2-9 Giá Tốt Nhất*

*1. Vinpearl phú quốc Resort and Golf* 
Phòng Deluxe Giường Đôi/2 Giường Đơn : 4.300.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm/ 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*2. Vinpearl phú quốc Resort* 
Deluxe Hướng vườn Bao gồm 3 bữa : 4.328.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*3. Resort Arcadia Phú Quốc* 
Deluxe Hướng vườn : 805.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*4. Sasco Blue Lagoon Resort and Spa* 
Phòng Tiêu Chuẩn giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn : 1.445.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*5. Richis Beach Resort phú quốc Island*
Phòng Superior Hướng vườn 2 giường : 2.150.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*6. Khu Nghỉ Famiana Phú Quốc* 
Deluxe sân vườn giường King hoặc 2 giường: 2.925.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng 

*7. Khu Nghỉ Salinda Phú Quốc*
Deluxe Hướng đồ : 4.364.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*8. Eden Resort Phu Quoc* 
Deluxe Hướng vườn : 2.460.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

Qúy khách đi du lịch dịp lễ 2-9 thì nên đặt phòng sớm để đảm bảo phòng và nhận được giá voucher tốt nhất. Ngoài các khách sạn, resort trên, Hotel Service 247 còn có nhiều voucher khách sạn khác ở Phú Quốc, giá rẻ hơn các hệ thống Agoda, booking. com,.. Liên hệ *hotline 0936 438 836 - Mr Xướng (24/24)* để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ đặt phòng khách sạn tại Phú Quốc và các khu vực du lịch khác

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
*Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng hệ thống Agoda, booking - Hotel Service 247
Văn phòng đại diện : 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Chi nhánh Sài Gòn : 168 Võ Thị Sáu, P8, Q3
Điện thoại : 0437 327 136 - 0936 438 836 - Mr Xướng
Fanpage : Hotel Service 247
Email: tuvanhotelonline@gmail. com*

----------

